# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > بحث و گفتگو در مورد فناوری های مرتبط با جاوا >  What’s in Java SE 7?

## zehs_sha

What’s in Java SE 7? 
http://jazoon.com/download/presentations/2101.pdf 
Presentation: “What’s in Java SE 7 or Exciting Stuff Coming in Java SE,” by Danny Coward of Sun Microsystems (from the International Conference on Java Technology). Discusses Java SE today, creating the Java SE, JavaFX and consumer content, supporting multiple languages, modularity in the platform and other important upgrades.

  این صفحه را هم ملاحظه بفرمایید :
 http://www.deitel.com/ResourceCenter...8/Default.aspx

----------

